# .270 Win or .308 Win For Hogs (Please Vote)



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

*.270 Win or .308 Win For Hogs?*​
.270 Win529.41%.308 Win1270.59%


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Which caliber do you think would be the best choice for hogs? Which would be the hardest hitting and have the most stopping power. Ranges could vary between 100 and 350 yards. The rifle i am thinking about getting is the Remington 700 SPS.

Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Load either with a TSX, hunt the world, fill an arc.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Both will drop them dead in their tracks at those ranges.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

I already replied to this question in the hog hunting forum, but the basic idea was that both would work fine.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I agree, both will work fine. The 308 comes in a bit shorter action which MAY result in less rifle to carry. Worth thinking about. I'm not a big 270 fan. I think the 280 will do everything a 270 will and has a far greater bullet choice, but I'm in the minority and I know it works.


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

sorry guys, forgot to add a poll. Please vote.


----------



## ssd12b (Aug 14, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the max. effective range of a .270?


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

the max point blank range is about 275 yards.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

ssd12b said:


> Can anyone tell me the max. effective range of a .270?


I killed deer last fall @ 515yds and 493yds with a 270Win shooting handloads.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

GRUNTER HUNTER said:


> the max point blank range is about 275 yards.


Your max point blank range would vary on your zero and type of round. It also depends on the type of game you are hunting but beings we are talking hogs I will assume this is what you meant.

Unless you are saying that YOUR MPB is 275 for YOUR setup. The genaric statement of 275 yards being the 270's MPB is just flat out wrong.

:beer:


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Jiffy said:


> GRUNTER HUNTER said:
> 
> 
> > the max point blank range is about 275 yards.
> ...


Yes, that is wrong. Sorry about that, my brother was on my account, he is an idiot. I cannot answer your question ssd12b. Sorry Man.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

ssd12b said:


> Can anyone tell me the max. effective range of a .270?


Depends on how good a shot the shooter is. If you take Frank Barnes' 600ft.lbs (which many folk disagree with as too high) as a minimum needed for humane hunting, the 270 ([email protected]) has that at nearly 1000 yds. The kill zone on a whitetail is frequently quoted as 10 inches. That is one minute of angle at 1000yds. Can you shoot minute of angle groups from field expedient positions under hunting conditions? If so, then the max effective distance for you might be 1000yds or more. Not a shot that I'd take.
Many people/rifles can't shoot that well under any conditions.
Pete


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

By the look of the poll, i think its going to be .308


----------

